# All the way from Dubai!



## ArabianBeauty (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello there everyone =) 

I have been browsing through this forum for a while, and I finally thought of registering. This place is amaazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am a makeup addict, although I don't put much on I just love buying it.


Anyways, will see ya all around =D


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 15, 2007)

Welcome to specktra. Stick around long enough and you will definitely be converted from "although I don't put much on I just love buying it." to wearing it.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 15, 2007)

to specktra!!! I love Dubai!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 15, 2007)

*Welcome to Specktra! :Wavey:*


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## xJUDYx (Apr 16, 2007)

welcome! =]


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice to have some members from Dubai! Welcome...


----------



## ArabianBeauty (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 20, 2007)

hala wallaaaah ^_~ welcome to Specktra!


----------



## breathless (Apr 20, 2007)

welcome! once you get attached to this forum, you'll WANT to put makeup on everyday =]


----------



## juli (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome!  Glad to have you here.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome ^.~ make-up addicts anonymous here, lol.


----------



## pink_candy (Apr 24, 2007)

mar7eba!

welcome my dear.


----------



## ksyusha (Apr 25, 2007)




----------

